# New Hope



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

I have had DP, anxty, depression and dp for 7 years now....WTF.... i'm living with it daily just like you. Cure = 20% chance in my lifetime. I've got to deal with it through alchohol, work, sex,movies and family. I'm too scared to kill myself cos I've been brainwashed by the christians that theres an afterlife, i might go to hell :-(.............................. The reality is my body has undergone excessive stress for a prolonged period of time and now has had a breakdown, it's not working properly. flight fight etc anyway take courage, hope is your best friend and I hope i'll speak to you again in 7 years from now cured.
David xx Glasgow


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

:shock: Glasgow.


----------

